# Philly Agility?



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I know there are a few people in the area who do agility. I have a 'friend' (someone from another board) who just moved and is having trouble finding somewhere to train. Anyone willing to provide some contacts for me to pass along? PM is fine, and I'll be PMing her, not splashing all over the internet if that's a concern.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not from the area obviously but I've heard good things through the grapevine about y2k9. Website looks good to me too. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have heard so many good things about that place now that *I* wish I was in Philly! Thank you!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep! Y2K9 and Pinelands Dog Training Center are probably the best in the area.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome guys! Thank you!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I have heard so many good things about that place now that *I* wish I was in Philly! Thank you!


You could always move here. We have cheesesteak.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And a really high concentration of cool people!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> And a really high concentration of cool people!


And dogs - Finkies and Benny dog.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Only the coolest dogs live in Philly 

On a related note - anyone know of any nearby Barn Hunt places? Could likely get a ride if it's not too ridiculously far!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Eenypup said:


> Only the coolest dogs live in Philly
> 
> On a related note - anyone know of any nearby Barn Hunt places? Could likely get a ride if it's not too ridiculously far!


The place I go to is in Robbinsville, NJ, under the name Tail Waggin Events on Facebook. They do regular practices and trials. Takes me about 25 minutes to get there... Not sure of anywhere else doing Barn Hunt in the area.


----------

